# Vehicle maintenance



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thought I;d share this with you good folks. This is the cost of our 20k service. Granted it is at the dealership. I could have gone to a MOM and POP shop. But I just did not want to sit around to watch and make sure they really changed the filter and put in fresh oil


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Image is too big for my screen. I can't see the whole breakdown. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Works on my 7" tablet


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

im having the same problem,,the 
entire page , is shifted to the right .


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Try this


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I just reduced my page size to view.:eyebrows:


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

So why are they charging p20k for a service that they advertise for p12852???


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's not 20k peso it is 12852 its 20k service. Not sure why they hand wrote 20000


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah ok, its the 20k km service. I thought they were charging you p20k for a p12k service.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

After nearly 5 years of taking my car to a large shop and if you notice the mechanics aren't special but good and so I thought I was getting the best value for my car...Boy was I wrong, you'd be surprised on how many guys can fix your vehicle and they have shops in neighborhoods.

The large Vehicle repair spots over charge on parts and labor, I recently had my starter changed out (stock from Japan, taken apart and cleaned) for 3,500 peso's but the shop wanted closer to 5,000 peso's. I needed a new battery, the Autolight battery is 4,500 peso's at the shop but I went to an Autolight distributor and picked up the same battery for 3,400 peso's.


----------

